# rhom, $60 Can.



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

I've been eying out theses guys for awhile now. there is only one left, he is maybe 3.5''- 4'', and wild caught.

that;s the best pic I could get, he's not a happy P :sad:

_--*new pic scroll down please*--_


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

her we go


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

?


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

how much are they asking? so they are asking $60.00







i want a rhom also i would buy it. they had one at my lfs for $65.00 for a 2" ....


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Really tough to tell by that angle but I am leaning toward spilo cf because of the red on the anal fin and gill plate and no black on the end of the tail. Both of these are traites of spilo cf.


----------



## PIRANHNUT (May 28, 2003)

Terrible angle to Id with but the closest I can tell would Irritans.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

That has got to be the worst picture angle I have ever seen. LoL. Get a better side shot in order to get a better ID.

~Dj


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Also looks like a Spilo because of its red tail. A better pic would be helpful in determining what it really is.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

like I said he didn;t seem too happy, he wasn't movin anywhere.

I need to get rid of a gold spilo anyway, i'm gonna trade him in and get this guy and pay the difference.

he need some TLC









thanks for the replys anyways


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2003)

xingu rhom


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

FROM OPEFE:

_"Identifications are always the best approximation given the quality of the information at hand. It can be vague and doubtful if one does not have the specimen (e.g photo only) or it can be substantially corroborated by examining the specimen directly. Even then, given the historical problems, in some cases one can only make the best educated guess. The important issue is to provide the information that will allow people to understand that."_

Get a better photo than that angle shot. If I were to judge the tail and body alone it would fit _S. marginatus_. Yet the angle alone creates the possibility it could be other rhombeus complex species.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Are you kiddin, come on get a better picture...







!


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Hey man, where are you in Canada? Good too see more canucks!







And I am not even gonna try to guess, you guys areimpressive! Just like the Music cats who can tell the song form the first three cords.







I have NO IDEA what that fish is.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

looks like a spilo but might be wrong


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

ID again please, I'm going to pick him uo today, thanks


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

This is going to be a tough one. Snout is not very pointed with short jaw, opercle is short. Spotting appears to be large and small spots and what appears to be bars, though faint. Finally, the caudal fin is "V" form with a very faint band. Not sure if this might be stress related if so, then we are probably looking at a juvenile S. rhombeus, YET!

You said fish was 3.5-4 in. so this is a small one. Cannot tell if humeral spot is present. I do not think it is a Xingu rhom based on what I am seeing above. I'm still thinking it might S. marginatus. The only other fish that could even come close to this one based on what is seen above is probably Pristobrycon eigenmanni during body changes which makes it appear more of a Serrasalmus. So I remain a bit apprehensive on the ID. Sorry.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

thank you frank. :smile:

i just visited OPEFE, I see exactly what you are saying. Once I have him home and happy i'll post new pics.

And discover his true identity


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

I got him, he is in a divided tank with a gold spilo that is about the same size. 3.5 - 4'' {SL]

His snout is longer and he has much larger eyes, he also has a fient humeral blemish.

though his snout is not as long as the pics I saw out on opefe, he does look quite similar to a S.irritans, I guess it's a stab in the dark when trying to id when thier juveniles, and stressed from the lfs.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Wait about a week (give the fish time to settle) then retake photo. Make it a good flat angle shot. I'll take another look then and see if we can nail down the ID.


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Who cares what kind it is, for $60 cdn that's a pretty nice price. :smile:


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

i'll do that, thanks frank :smile:


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Neoplasia Posted on Aug 2 2003, 04:32 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Who cares what kind it is, for $60 cdn that's a pretty nice price.


 They are all nice.


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

Possibly a spilo CF.....


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

I know, not the best pics, but he doesn't like the light on my digicam, or his tank mate. The only changes have been he has been getting darker, mostly on the top of his head, he'll have his own tank next weekend.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

Juvenile Rhom? thanks for the feedback


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)




----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

The tail has me a bit perplexed. Is there a dark band on the edge or faint?


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

the edge of his tail is faint


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> mantis Posted on Aug 12 2003, 07:01 PM
> the edge of his tail is faint


 You have mail


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

What is the verdict?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Petzl88 Posted on Aug 13 2003, 04:37 PM
> What is the verdict?


 Don't know.....never got the information I requested via PM.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

I just need some time to take some more pics, I have an old friend in town so I've been a little busy :smile:


----------



## GOLD (Aug 13, 2003)

ITS A xingu rhom


----------

